# Dell XPS Laptop Black Screen



## Cakewalk33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello, today I encountered a problem with my Dell XPS Laptop, running Windows XP.

I restarted it because the screen looked pixilated. But, when I clicked the restart button the screen just stayed black, but continued to boot up.

I shut it off again and tried to reboot but the laptop seems to boot up, it the screen just stays black. For example, the red lights in front and on the sides of the laptop are on. The green lights on the keyboard are on, the screen just never goes to the windows screen. Nothing comes up.

I tried connecting to an external monitor but that didn't work. Perhaps I wasn't doing everything correctly? I just simply plugged the cord into the back of the laptop (perhaps I need to press a button on the keyboard?)

How can I work to solve this problem? I don't know a lot about computers and I can't find my windows disk. Will a boot-disk help? If so how do I make one?

Thanks for the help


----------



## garny (Jul 12, 2008)

try using the F8 key at boot and then select the low resolution option from the menu


----------



## Cakewalk33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Garny,

I don't think I can. I try to press f8 but nothing happens.

For clarification: The screen is always black. Nothing comes up. I don't get the windows login screen or any prompts to click anything. As soon as I turn the computer on, the screen stays blank.

Upon further observation, I noticed the fan isn't moving under the laptop. What is this an indication of? As I said the red lights are on, and the green power light is on. The computer seems to be on, but there is a blank screen and the fan isn't running, however, I can open and close the disk drive.


----------



## garny (Jul 12, 2008)

when you hard restart do you at least see yor BIOS messages
after your BIOS you should start pressing repeatedly F8


----------



## Cakewalk33 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't see any bios messages. I tried clicking F8 anyway and I got a 'BEEP BEEP' but nothing happened.


----------



## garny (Jul 12, 2008)

If you dont see any BIOS messages and that were previously seen then I hope you have a valid garantee card for that laptop


----------



## garny (Jul 12, 2008)

go to your hardware support


----------



## Cakewalk33 (Mar 2, 2007)

What does that mean?


----------



## garny (Jul 12, 2008)

It means you need a hardaware techincian to decide whether this one is a garbage or will survive. In most cases it ends out of the window.


----------



## Cakewalk33 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm sorry Garny, I don't know to much about computers and I really appreciate your help.

So what your saying is I need Dell to look at my laptop? What can they do to make it turn on? If they can't make it turn on I just need a new laptop? I have a warranty.

So I guess my main question is... What exactly is the problem if I can't get a bios screen?


----------



## Cakewalk33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry I should have rephrased that better.

My laptop turns on... I just need it to actually 'work'.


----------



## garny (Jul 12, 2008)

c'mon man I already told you need hardaware techincian. I dont want you scare you more. Still you should insist on saving and keep your information on the hard which should be intact. 
My guess is.... (why at all should I be guessing if there are the right people for the problem)... your screen is DEAD - not working, disconnected internaly.... and many more


----------



## garny (Jul 12, 2008)

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the Thread Tools link in your first post . .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Cakewalk33
I would like you to unplug the power adapter, then remove the battery, then press and hold the power button for a few seconds, reinstall the battery, reconnect the power adapter, try restarting now.
What model XPS do you have Ie 1330,1530?
And do you know which video chip you have Ie Nvidia 8600m?


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

also if you shine a light on the black screen can you then see anything (? backlight issue). You say you have a warranty, therefore you have the option of contacting Dell. You could send them a message via their website (make sure you have the tag no handy).


----------



## Cakewalk33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for your posts auntiej and wrench97.

-wrench97-
I tried what you recommended but it didn't work. My model is a M1710. I am not sure what video chip I have. Is this similar to a video card?

-auntiej-
I believe the backlight comes on. The screen always stays black, but when it turns on you can see a light shine on the bottom of the screen. The black screen gets brighter once it comes on, if that makes any sense.

Some other opinions people have sent me are (Are these valid opinions?)

-That my video card is dead.
-That my mother board is fried since my fans aren't coming on.


For a rundown of my problems...

-Fans don't come on
-Bios aren't showing on boot
-Windows logo doesn't show
-I don't hear the windows theme
-The screen is just blank (black)

Here are the things that do work
-The power button and wifi button are green
-The sound and video option on the front of the laptop turn blue (as normal) if you click on them
-I can open and shut the cd tray
-If I click the shift key 5 times I can hear the sticky key sound
-If I hit F8 while my computer (seemingly) begins booting up I can sometime hear 2 Beeps

Hope this helps and I appreciate everyones responses. Thanks for your hard work and time/effort.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think you need to contact Dell I've been hearing of issues with the Nvida go8xxxm chips 
Time for a warranty claim I do believe.


----------



## Cakewalk33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, so, I should contact dell about my video chip?

I just want to make sure I have everything down so I can tell them over the phone.

The nvidia go8xxx chip is the one I have based on my model correct? So I should tell them this when I talk to the representative, that this chip may be the issue? I also have a full customer care warranty.

I'm sorry, but as I said, I don't know much about computers and never really had to contact dell support before; so I don't know what I am supposed to tell them.

Thanks for your help wrench97!! It is greatly appreciated


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In order to verify that you have that chip > Get the service tag number off the bottom of the laptop go to www.support.dell.com > enter the tag number> check under configuration
to see which you have most XPS 13,15,17 series have them but not all.

Let us know how you make out.


----------

